# Oh no! Voles in my asparagus!!



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I weeded the asparagus bed an found holes! Holes everywhere!! I'm so worried my asparagus won't survive. I planted it last year, and I was really looking forward to harvesting some this year. Is it likely the voles ate everything? 

Is there anything I can do to control the voles?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe not this year, depending on how warm your soil down below got, and if new spears were forming yet.

Next Fall, if you didn't do so, mow off the brown ferns, rake them up and burn them. You'll help get rid of beetles and vole nesting material, too.

geo


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

You might try planting garlic in the rows. It works for me to get rid of moles.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If they are voles, then it is easy to get rid of them.
Mousetraps.
Place mousetraps under milk crates or behind a cat proof fence etc.. and they get gone.
If it is moles... I've got nothing.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll try the mouse traps!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I've got asparagus!!! :dance: I've got a few spears popping up. I thought for sure they were all dead. Whew, what a relief!!


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

MDKatie said:


> I've got asparagus!!! :dance: I've got a few spears popping up. I thought for sure they were all dead. Whew, what a relief!!


As the fisherman said: "All good things come to those who bait...." 

Enjoy.

geo


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Check out this link.http://www.traplineproducts.com/ Back in Feb, I ordered two mole traps and two vole traps.Them dang varmints must have heard the news,because they have packed up and moved out:run: spoiling all that fun I was gunna have.

Thats ok though,knowing one day they will return.When that day comes, I'll be ready to send them to meet their maker.:viking:

I agree with *chickenista* bait mouse traps with PB.Set close to runs or holes and cover with buckets or flower pots to make it dark underneath.(BAM)


----------



## WizenedWizard (May 10, 2015)

I believe that moles are not a problem (except for the holes/tunnels). Moles eat Meat. Voles eat Vegetables! M for meat-eater, V for vegetable-eater.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Moles don't eat the roots but they will tunnel under the plants enough to push them out of the soil and kill them. I've had good results planting castor beans near where moles are tunneling. May not work for everyone though.


----------



## Blueridgeviews (May 3, 2015)

I've had luck with those Tom Cat mouse traps. They are much easier than regular mouse traps and work perfectly for voles. I use peanut butter and put set trap at opening of hole with a planter on top so other animals don't get it. Got twelve last year.
Good luck


----------

